# Chest pain and GERD



## 18110 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi allI was diagnosed with GERD last year. Its all linked with my IBS so I'm told. I have recently started having very minor centre chest pain. I had an endoscopy last year which was fine. Should I ask the doctor for another endoscopy to check for damage? I have a very morbid fear of cancer and I know GERD increases the risk for esophogeal cancer. I am taking PPIs again but don't want to be on them permanently as they have side effects.


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

HI Guy,Chest pain and reflux go hand and hand, the fact that it is in the middle is a pretty good sign that it is heart burn, the meds your on should help with the reflux to help heal damage done by your GERD.







But I'm not a Doctor I can only tell you what I know happened with me.Ask your Doctor.







Lindalu


----------



## 14310 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey Guy, have you had a complete check up, like blood tests, EKG, x-rays of your chest? You need to do this to rule out any other condition. Hope you are feeling better! take it easy.


----------



## 20081 (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you have both GERD and IBS?? Does the chest ache come and go?? Mine seems intermitent and its more under the right side high just under the breast. I have had it one year...I had a CHEST X-RAY..it was fine. No weight loss. very stressed.


----------



## 20081 (Jan 8, 2007)

I forgot to add...I have had good support fro some of the members...I got rid of this a few months ago and its back.Does anyone know if GERD and IBS can cause the chest ache I have referred to in the higher right side chest area just below the breast??


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Im having chedt pain too- the burning has gone away- right now Im only taking 1 to 2 pepcid AC a day. I got wierd side effects from the PPIs- i also have ibs -c ( thats the diagnosis but I think its colonic inertia) can gastro problems cause headahces?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

> quote:Originally posted by lorilou: i also have ibs -c ... can gastro problems cause headahces?


I don't know if cause would be the right word; but there could be a relationship. I know Magnesium can be useful for migraine sufferers and also for those on the C side of this. Have you ever tried it for your C?(My wife who is non-IBS C-ish also has had the "heart attack" variety of GERD in the past. She now treats hers with the same flavonoids I use for my GERD and D, for what that may be worth.)Mark


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

where do I get flavonoids and is there a certain brand that is best? what are flavonoids???


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

lorilou,I will try to answer this in a couple of days, as I am energyless after logging today and must spend tomorrow in a lineup in town.Mark


----------

